
Micrashell – A suit that allows you to safely socialize - Kaibeezy
https://production.club/micrashell
======
jim-jim-jim
Posted this the other day. Didn't generate any discussion then, but it's
perfectly relevant to this thread:

[https://mcmansionhell.com/post/618938984050147328/coronagrif...](https://mcmansionhell.com/post/618938984050147328/coronagrifting-
a-design-phenomenon)

~~~
Kaibeezy
oh, hm - searched before i posted ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

not far off this one i posted too -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221343)

------
Kaibeezy
_Specifically designed to satisfy the needs of nightlife, live events and
entertainment industries, Micrashell is a virus-shielded, easy to control, fun
to wear, disinfectable, fast to deploy personal protective equipment (PPE)
that allows socializing without distancing._

 _Air-tight top suit + hybrid soft+hard helmet made of tactical, high
performance cut resistant fabric and developed for durability, endurance and
easy disinfecting procedures. Main materials based on UHMWPE fabrics and
lightweight film composite, including sealed sewed patterns and ornaments as
well as cordura inserts. This offshoot of a hazmat suit contains two lithium-
ion cell battery systems for uninterrupted active operation and are easy
charge and swap when discharged (18650 type batteries)._

What this needs is a hardwired telecom connection with noise-canceling
earpiece and mic. You complete the circuit by physical contact, hand on
shoulder, arm, literal handshake, etc.

